# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  choix de connexion

## badr

Bonjour,
j'ai voulus vous demander votre aide,
une amie a moi a un pc portable sous VISTA ou elle a deja installe une connxion ADSL (maroc telecom au maroc et en utilise un modem sagem f@st800), pour le moment puisqu'elle n'est pas chez elle, une amie a elle a partager sa connexion ADSL avec elle via un cable croise. pour le moment sa connexion ADSL est par default et quand elle veut naviguer son pc tente de se connecter via le modem et ignore la connexion via le cable croise.
ma question est :
comment elle peut choisir a partir de qu'elle connexion veut-elle naviguer ADSL qui est par default ou le cable croise?


merci d'avance


cordialement

----------


## JPDMJC

Salut,
que fait-elle concrtement pour se connecter ? (utilisation d'un logiciel de connexion ou bien elle lance direct un navigateur)
Logiquement, si sa carte rseau est bien configure et le partage correctement paramtr sur l'autre poste, la connexion Internet devrait se faire automatiquement via la carte rseau. Rien de spcial  faire.
Les deux postes peuvent-ils au moins s'changer des pings ? Quel est l'OS du poste qui partage sa connexion ? Des Firewalls ?

----------

